
New Large Aerial Image Database for Agricultural Pattern Analysis - Yuqing7
https://medium.com/syncedreview/new-large-aerial-image-database-for-agricultural-pattern-analysis-f4c0140e44d2
======
rmason
I've worked with infrared crop imaging since 1984. Back to the day when you
had to charter a plane and your film had to be refrigerated. This is
potentially very significant, a unicorn in the making. But it's going to take
several years of 'ground truthing' predicted results before you've got a
potential winner. Plus you've still got the problem of taking the photos in a
cost effective way. I'm willing to bet this wouldn't work as well using
satellite photos.

